# UrS4 wheel sizes/offsets



## b5a4avant (Nov 8, 2002)

Is there a site/post that lists the different wheel sizes, widths and offsets that work on the UrS4/S6s? I'm interested in all the applicable OEM rims (and aftermarket) that would work without spacers. Thanks.


----------



## wurldpeace (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: UrS4 wheel sizes/offsets...try these*

check out urs4.com and sjmautotechnik.com first & go from there.
they have a wealth of info and reference links as well.
you can also post on audiworld and get tons o suggestions there
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WELTFRIEDEN!


----------

